# Nautilus ccf-x2 or nv-g



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd like to get a better reel for the 8wt mainly because that's what I have in my hands the majority of the time. I'm looking at nautilus and can't decide which one. Was wondering if anyone has any preference of one or the other. I'm mostly fly fishing on flood tides and casting to tailing fish in the grass. The two I'm mainly looking at are the ccf-x2 6/8 and the nv-g 8/9. I'm concerned about the design of the ccf spool and the backing drying, not an issue with the nv-g. I do like the giga spool for line pickup, just not sure if I need it for the extra expense.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I have two NV-Gs. Nothing wrong with the CCF-X2 - saves you a bit of cash too. I wouldn't worry about the backing drying - that takes care of itself. It's fishing gear, it's made to get wet. Reds don't scream off line, so you'll be fine with the CCF-X2 - I got the NV-G since I do a good amount of bone and permit fishing with them.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I would also consider the nautilus xl max reel. SUPER light and a 4" diameter for line pick up. Actually has more drag capability than the nv-g. For an 8 wt it is perfect. Due to weight, the xl would be my first choice.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I was just going through this exact decision just last week. I was also initially between the CCFX2 and NVG. By the time I got through all my research I had changed my mind to the XL. I also think that CCFX2 is fine between the two. Just a little heavier. 

In the end I chose to go with the Galvan Torque but I will absolutely have a nautilus in the future. Will likely be the XL.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I am a huuuuuge NV-G fan. I fish the NV-G 7/8 on my 8wts 98% of the time. The drag brake on the 7/8, 8/9, and 9/10 are the exact same. The spool is 1/4" larger on the 8/9 compared to the 7/8. The only time I would make an exception for this is if I was looking for a little more pickup speed. Then I would use the 8/9.

If you are looking to save money go with the X Frame. If you have the budget for the CCFX2 or NV-G, go with the NV-G.

If you go with the NV-G, it comes down to what weights you throw the majority of the time. If they are 7 and 8 then get the 7/8. If They are 8 and 9 go with the 8/9.

From what I have found, most will install 20# backing on the 7/8 and 30# on the 8/9. I think 30# is to heavy for 8wt but needed for 9wt.

in summary... if this reel will reside on your 8 wt, get the 7/8 and put exactly 200 yds of 20# backing on it. if you put it on just tight enough it will handle most 8 wt lines (with the exception of lines like Airflow Ridge).

My cleaning routine to keep it like new
1. While in boat, pull all fly line out and tighten drag.
3. rinse reel and spool together (Do not spray)
4. rinse all fly line and rod
5. remove spool and dry frame and spool with plush towel. I keep a bunch of these on hand. https://www.detailersdomain.com/pro...-name-uber-super-plush-microfiber-towel-16x16
6. Reel line back in through the towel.
7. when back home, loosen drag, pull all fly line out and them about 10-12 pulls of backing.
8. remove spool and let everything dry.
9. when dry, reel backing on tight and fly line on as loose as you can.

About every 5 uses, i give the reel a light spray of T-9.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

seanW918 said:


> I'd like to get a better reel for the 8wt mainly because that's what I have in my hands the majority of the time. I'm looking at nautilus and can't decide which one. Was wondering if anyone has any preference of one or the other. I'm mostly fly fishing on flood tides and casting to tailing fish in the grass. The two I'm mainly looking at are the ccf-x2 6/8 and the nv-g 8/9. I'm concerned about the design of the ccf spool and the backing drying, not an issue with the nv-g. I do like the giga spool for line pickup, just not sure if I need it for the extra expense.



I have a ccf-x2 6/8 that I primarily fish to redfish with. It is a great reel, fantastic drag. For redfish it is more than what is needed. Never had any issues with backing not drying. The NV-G is great as well.


----------

